# My toddler is taking off her clothes at night



## Madeleine'smom (Mar 25, 2006)

Help! My 22-month old DD is taking off her clothes at night which is disrupting our family's sleep. Our routine at this time is that I nurse her down, then place her in her crib (in her own room) when she is either asleep or drowsy. Her dad puts her to bed a few nights a week when I am working and the routine is the same (minus the breastfeeding, of course). She is diaper-free during the day, but at night she wears a pocket diaper (like fuzzy bunz), a cotton onesie and a fleece or cotton sleeper to bed. Some nights she sleeps through. Other nights she wakes up, I bring her into the family bed, nurse her down again and she's usually back to sleep within 30 minutes (more or less).

In the past few weeks there are nights we have found her in her crib about 3,4,5 hours after she went to sleep and she is completely naked, ice-cold and she has peed all over her sheets, blankets, stuffed animals and pajamas. She is also very upset. As we are trying to calm her we take her to pee, dress her again, then bring her into the family bed and I nurse her. The problem is she is usually wound up and will nurse a short time, then she starts running around our bed and playing in our room.







: We try being firm and tell her it's time to sleep, we ignore her and eventually we pick her up and bring her back to the family bed which is usually met with tantrumming and hysteria.

I'm not sure if there is anything we can do to prevent her from taking her clothes off in the first place? I have tried buying her some special pajamas - hasn't worked.
Has anyone else experienced this situation?
Any recommendations for easing her back to sleep?

I considered posting on the toddler forum since removing clothes is definitely a developmental stage, but thought of it as primarily a sleep issue. By the way, each time she does this we deeply appreciate that she has the determination and advanced fine-motor skills to completely disrobe!


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

maybe a grobag might help?

they are like a sleeping bag with the arms poking out

i think my friend managed to work some way of sowing over the fastner so her ds couldnt not undo it, i will have to ask her


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

have you tried keeping her in the family bed all night from the beginning? I wonder if that would help. My 3 y.o takes off his clothes at night all the time : ) He goes right back to sleep though. Good luck!


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

Some suggestions I have heard (but not tried myself) are to put the sleeper on backwards so she can't reach the zipper (wouldn't work with footed PJs) and to use a safety pin through the zipper so it can't be unzipped. My niece undresses in her crib at night and I think a safety pin solved the problem.


----------



## Madeleine'smom (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliversmum2000* 
maybe a grobag might help?


Thanks for this suggestion. My mom made dd a fleece sleepbag like you are describing, but that was a few sizes ago. I'll check to see if I can find one in a 2T.


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

my ds used to undress at night too. Turns out he is just a warm sleeper. So now he wears PJs that are not fleece but more t-shirt type material and absolutely no footie PJs or they are taken off almost immediately. LOL Maybe you could just get her somethign a little light weight.


----------



## Madeleine'smom (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

have you tried keeping her in the family bed all night from the beginning? I wonder if that would help. My 3 y.o takes off his clothes at night all the time : ) He goes right back to sleep though. Good luck!
I think it's worthwhile to consider more family bed time. It would certainly solve the problem of dd getting cold when she is naked. We will move in a few weeks and will revisit our sleeping arrangements then.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *easy_goer* 
Some suggestions I have heard (but not tried myself) are to put the sleeper on backwards so she can't reach the zipper (wouldn't work with footed PJs) and to use a safety pin through the zipper so it can't be unzipped. My niece undresses in her crib at night and I think a safety pin solved the problem.

I just talked to a mom who gave me the backwards sleeper suggestion. She used to cut the feet out of the sleepers so her dds could wear them backwards (she would also duct-tape the diapers at night-I'm not there yet







). I have a random diaper pin in my baby-stuff junk drawer so I will get that out and see what obstacles I can create.

Thanks to everyone for these tips. Hopefully there is more sleep in my near future.


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.thatcuteage.com/7-Sleepin...=Grobag%20Baby

here is a company who sells them up to ages 3


----------

